# My new Atlas MFC Mill



## DAT510 (Feb 11, 2018)

Last week there was a CL posting for 2 Atlas Horizontal Mills.  An MFB, which was complete (minus Guards), and a what appeared to be an (aftermarket?) extra long table ~24"and an MFC that was working, but missing parts.  I was trying to make a deal on both, but I couldn't make up it to see them for another day.  In the mean time some one purchased the MFB.  Continuing to talk with the seller, he was willing to lower the price on the MFC to a level I was willing of commit to purchase based only on our conversations and the pictures he sent me, before physically seeing it.

I'd love to restore to 100% original, but the prices people want for original parts means my near term goal is just to get it running, making the parts when I can, and keeping my eyes open for the factory parts I'm missing.

The previous owner was using it to make precision fish mouth cuts in tubing for his bicycle frame business, so he had it set up to drive hole saws.  He said he purchased the two mills from another frame maker, who was also using them to make precision cuts on frame tubing.



I was too curious to see what I had, so I forgot to take a pictures of it before I started taking it apart.





The table is missing both Balance Crank Handles.



The mill came with a working Change-o-Matic, but was missing the Table Power Feed and Drive Shaft.  I had hoped the Feed Gear (MF-17a) might be still on to the Table Feed Screw, but alas no luck.     I've since acquired the Table Feed Assembly, but still need the Driveshaft (MF-8X) and Feed Gear (MF-17a)



I found this picture online of what is reportedly an MF-17a Feed Drive Gear.  Knowing the OD of the Table Feed Screw, thus the ID of the gear in the picture, and counting the teeth, with a little measuring of the image, I came up with a Diametral Pitch of 24?.  What I'm not sure of is the pressure angle?  (Though zooming in on the picture makes me think..... it's 20 degrees vs 14.5?)

Does anyone have the Specs on the Feed Gear (MF-17a)?  I'm going to contact Clausing to see if they have one available, for a price that doesn't break the bank.  If not, I'm going to look at making one.

Mcmaster Carr has pre-machined Gear Blanks that you can cut to width and bore to size.  https://www.mcmaster.com/#6847k18/=1biz35i
I just need to figure out how to machine the tangs.




I'm not sure if parts were mixed between the MFB and MFC, but the Arbor Support I received was the earlier M1-8.  (Btw if anyone has an M1-60 arbor support, but needs an M1-8, I'd be happy to trade).

Then there are the things that make we scratch my head.......



It appears someone didn't know how to remove the Arbor Drive, so they just cut the Pins Off! I found the remains of a pin in the table slot.



I guess some felt the Arbor support was too long?




It also came with a 1" Arbor, minus the spacers and nut.  It;s also missing is the factory Drawbar, though a piece of all-tread was provided.
(Thanks to wa5cab and others for uploading all the Atlas Drawings. They will be invaluable in moving forward with my project.) A factory style draw bar will be one of my first projects.  I'm still trying to determine the best way to put the keyway in the spacers when I get around to making them.  (I might have to purchase a broach set.)


Mystery Part...




I found this in the bottom of the sump, on the Change-o-Matic side.  It is a solid sleeve/spacer there is no set screw in it.

I've looked at all the drawings and also ghostses 4 part youtube series on the assembly of an MFC, and I have not found where or if the piece is from the mill?  




Any feed back is welcome.

BTW, It appears the MFB is now being parted out on eBay, which just kills me!


----------



## ThunderDog (Feb 11, 2018)

Mine was in a similar hacked state.  It's amazing what people do to these things, thinking they are improving the situation.
I've got a couple YouTube videos for my restoration of an Atlas, but ghostes is a good series too.


----------



## francist (Feb 11, 2018)

Nice, now the fun begins! There's an amazing amount of parts for such a small machine.

I do not recognize the "mystery part" from my MF, but I wonder if someone was using it as a gear spacer maybe? Just a wild guess. 

If you decide you don't want to make arbor spacers, KBC Tools sells new ones with keyway for not bad prices. I think you can get similar ones through McMaster as well. 
https://www.kbctools.ca/products/WO... ADAPTERS @@26 ARBORS/ARBOR SPACERS/2569.aspx

-frank


----------



## 34_40 (Feb 11, 2018)

Welcome Aboard, Nice to see you here.
Mine is a collection of parts as well, should have 4 sheeve pulleys but has 2!   It's ok, still runs and can make parts.

You really only need 2 spacers with key ways, the rest can be without.  Many times folks run with out any key at all.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 11, 2018)

I just uploaded the factory drawings for the MF-17 and MF-17A.  The difference between them is that MF-17 is Zamak and MF-17A is steel.  So before buying a gear on eBay, ask the seller to confirm that it is steel (easiest way to check is with a magnet).

I also have the drawings for most of the rest of the table feed parts.  Some have been cleaned up and uploaded.  Some have not.  If you need the drawing for a specific part, PM the part number to me and I'll try to move it up in the que.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 11, 2018)

I wouldn't run a cutter without a key.  You only have to spin one to need a new arbor.

I also would not run an arbor without the arbor driver.  Drawing for that part was uploaded to Downloads a long time ago.


----------



## DAT510 (Feb 11, 2018)

Thank you all!  This is what make this H-M so awesome.

McMaster does have Arbor Spacers.  At least for 1" arbors and larger. https://www.mcmaster.com/#arbor-spacers/=1bj3lgx

Robert, thanks for posting the MF-17a DWG.  

It appears the Gear has 14.5 degree pressure angle, so the Gear Stock from McMaster won't work.  But SPI sells some, but it's 4x the price.   I also found that Grob Inc. sells gear rod stock.  I've put in a request for a quote.  http://www.grobinc.com/grob-standard-steel-spur-gear/


----------

